# Switch Control Board



## Setheroo (Sep 9, 2008)

I am new to this site, so sorry if I post in the wrong area. My layout is 3x4 with 9 switches and the yard is 1' x 5 ' with another 9 switches. A lot of switches. I have seen on the larger layouts they have the boards with toggle switches and lights to control the switches and I want to do something like that. I have the standard Atlas electric switches nothing fancy. Can anybody give me some ideas?
thanks,
Seth


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Switch Twitch*

Well you have options. Keep it simple and wire each one separately per directions. You can link multiple switches up for ease. It starts to complicated from there. I have seen diodes used in multiple switching. I am away from my sources so you may want to invest in a wiring book. Switching is fun and having a good board with lights or LEDS is the best. The best thing to do is plan out how you would like to link them up. This all depends on the layout and what you what. Good Luck. Hey pictures are welcome.


----------



## Setheroo (Sep 9, 2008)

Here are my two pieces to my portable layout And my preliminary switch control for my yard section with momentary switched. I want to put a light on them though to be able to see on the control board where the switch is going and not have to look on the track. ( red and green light if you will, or even just a light on the specific line. I am not sure how to wire the circuit though. I have experience wiring circuits, so if anyone can give me a diagram that would be great, 
thanks


----------



## Setheroo (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone have any more ideas?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow I guess you stumped the experts.I have an article on switching I need to find it. It was for HO.Don't give up.
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*A start*










Ok for starters the 2 red circles are crossings not switches. The pink circles are single branches.
Yellow is your outer loop and blue is your innner loop.
Green is a loop that connects yellow and blue ,get it yellow and blue make green
So one button will switch the yellow circle to orbit the train
next button will orbit the train on blue
next buton will connect from yellow to blue or reverse depending on your direction
pink are all separate buttons
You will need to place diodes in line when switching more than one with a single button. Also you will have to isolate loops and prevent the train from crossing on a reverse polarity.
How is that for a starter.
I forgot a green line at the switch under the two crossings.
The double switching at the bottom should be self explanatory.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a switch board for my yard. 
[URL="







[/URL]
the lines represent the tracks. the silver spots in th track lines are small nails dropped through holes drilled in the board. a wire is soldered to each nail which goes to switch machine. I used cheap single strand speaker wire because each switch gets 2 wires (right and left) I used one wire to go from switch to switch for the common. then it went to power supply. I used a probe from an old volt meter coming from other terminal on power supply as a pointer. Just touch the pointer where you want to go and the switch goes there.
Les


----------

